# Favorite budget light 2019



## bykfixer (Jul 4, 2019)

Instead of waiting for 2018 to close I figured why not half way through the year then see how or if that changes by the winter solstice. 

Last year Fenix stopped making the E01. Word got out and sellers jacked up the prices to ridiculous numbers. I saw one site had them for $64 saying "hurry, 3 left". I opted for the $20 E05. Much like an E01 it was floody and neutral like the E01 wasn't. It has 3 settings up to 85 whopping lumens. Fenix stopped that one for 019. Dratz. The now discontinued E05 makes my list for 2019. 

New kid Sofirm built a couple thousand E01-ish clones with Yuji emitters in warm or neutral. I scored a couple of warm ones not long ago. It's actually a pretty nifty little flooder with huge runtime from a tiny fuel cell. It does what the E01 shoulda. The C01 (warm) makes my list this year. 

Maglite used to be a premium priced light when the $3 Eveready was king. But now they have a few models inside the $35 price point. The Solitaire and 2x aaa minimag can be had in warm and are pretty nice little numbers built in the US. An updated ML25 now has high and low with even better throw. Still $20 at Wal Marts next to those tacticool numbers. Wal Mart also has a aaa minimag and Gerber knife combo for $15 and the plastic body knife aint bad. 

In the $8 even bad lights aint bad category my local CVS now carries little long running Dorcey lights instead of Rayovac Essentials. A little $3.99 plastic 2x aa light makes a great little light for kids or the emergency light. It's pretty much a disposible flashlight yet can run like 40 hours on a pair of cheap batteries. 

It's a great time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 4, 2019)

I find the light offerings less and less of "value" these days and have gone to online purchases finding all sorts of great stuff costing half or less than half store offerings. I've had the 2AA Rayovac with the PR base dropins and they are disposable except the LED dropin can be used to revive old incan 2 cell lights. The Rayovac $2.99 clicky I bought on clearance for $1.49 and find the moonbeam is too irritating and the clicky switch feels too fragile to trust as a normal use item. I've seen a trend in that most lights in stores are in the $15+ range now and sadly the only non 3AAA headlamps are outrageously expensive lithium ion rechargeable ones costing $40-$60. I'm seeing more and more gimmicky lights that are interesting but not focused on budget. With the exception of some new Energizer chip LED light offerings the $5-$10 light offerings have dwindled as stores have gone to higher prices on their generic lines of flashlights to shore up profits some costing as much or more than the go to Rayovac 2AA $15 light.... a name brand that is a better value than a Luxpro of defiant, go figure.
Lots of junky overpriced mediocre lights in stores IMO when you can go online to Amazon or Ebay and buy lights that perform as well for half the price.


----------



## xxo (Jul 6, 2019)

There's still some good deals to be had at local walmarts and home depots. Walmart had some deals when they closed out their black friday Maglites a while back (ML25 2 packs, the 2 AAA Mini Mag/Gerber knife combo pack BYK mentioned and the 3C ML25's with the American flag on the packaging). Even at the regular prices, newer LED Mags are a real good value considering the performance and build quality and that they are still made in the USA. The 47 lumen Solitare at $10, the 100 lumen 2 AAA Mini Mag @ $15, the 2 and 3C ML25's at around $20, the ML50"s at about $35 and the ML300 @ around $40 are all better buys than most of the Chinese lights at similar price points which are not as well made. 

The $15 300 lumen Rayovac Indestructible from home depot is still a good buy as well.


----------



## flatline (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't know what the rules are for a "budget" light, but I'll interpret it to mean cheap enough that a non-flashaholic won't laugh at me when I recommend it, so less than $20.

For a general purpose around the house type of light, I recommend the Energizer Hardcase 2AA task light.
Pros:
-- $15ish
-- widely available from hardware and department stores
-- relatively indestructible
-- super simple UI (high->med->off)
-- side mounted button feels good and is easy for weak or arthritic hands to manipulate
Cons:
-- no low mode
-- have to cycle through both modes to turn off
-- PWM on medium mode
-- mostly flood

For lights to stash away for emergencies or giving away to neighbors in need, I love the Eveready 1D
Pros:
-- $6 for a pack of 2 with batteries included
-- enough light to be useful
-- super long runtime
-- great battery vampire (10+ hours of useful light on a "dead" AA. Even longer on a "dead" D)
-- beautiful beam
-- strangely robust switch for the price
Cons:
-- cheap look and feel
-- electrical connection to the head can get finicky with use (need to loosen or tighten a bit sometimes to close the circuit...)

For a keychain light, I like the Thrunite Ti3.
Pros
-- $14ish
-- excellent fit and finish
-- L->M->H modes (0.04L->12L->120)
-- always starts on low

If they don't want a light that starts super low, I recommend the Maglight Solitaire.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 6, 2019)

When I first got here FL, I figured anything under $10 was a budget light. Back then $40 for a flashlight was insane. Or at that was my thought. 

Later on I figured $50 max after seeing Coast lights being up to $100 for the rechargeable HP7. Even later I settled on "somewhere between $20 and $35".

There was a debate a while ago with no real clear winner. So I suppose the cost to determine budget light or not depends on the buyer.


----------



## xxo (Jul 6, 2019)

I forgot to mention the 3 AA Life Gear AR tech lights - these are great to stash in different places for emergencies! The flash light function is OK, but the lantern mode is really nice and it also has a red light and blinky modes, but you don't have to click through the modes to shut it off after it has been running for a few sec. Costco sells 'em in 3 packs for $18 currently.

https://www.lifegear.com/ar-tech-flashlight-lantern


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 7, 2019)

Life Gear lights are definitely budget friendly and very handy to have around. Kudos to Life Gear.


----------



## xxo (Jul 8, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Life Gear lights are definitely budget friendly and very handy to have around. Kudos to Life Gear.



Life Gear did a really good job with these for the price. They are not very ruggedly constructed but they are fine for most ordinary use and life gear has very good warranties/customer service should something go wrong with them.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 8, 2019)

Nicron N7. $14.00 and looks and feels like a much more expensive light. The finish on these are excellent! 250 lumens on a single AA (600 using a 14500), a decent low, and a head that can be turned at a right angle. Oh, and they have a nice magnetic base!!


----------



## LED Monkey (Jul 10, 2019)

My "budget" lights are older lights that I've had before my "CPF" days that were paid for many years ago. Mini Mag 2xAA with led upgrade and Eneloop "whites" , old Walmart Coleman bare aluminum 2xC cell with led dropin upgrade (was used in 3D mag) powered w/2xaa Eneloop whites, old 2D Maglite factory led now with AR glass lens and 6xaa 2400mah Amazon nimh in 2x D cell parallel adapters. Several of those old $1.00 led lights from Home Depot now with old 14500 not suitable for my "good lights" running under 4v. I have a Maglite 3D that's over 20yrs old with a Adventure Sport led with aluminum reflector, glass lens and 2x 26650 li-ion albeit this particular light would not be "budget" by most standards. The Coleman 2xc light now running 2xaa in adapters.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 11, 2019)

I’m now firmly in Emisar’s camp and my tan D4 v.2 should be here any day. $45 shipped for the SST-20 4K shipped and another $15 for a SS bezel, an extra tailcap with magnet, a pocket clip and an 18350 tan tube.

$60 for all that delivered.

Chris


----------



## archimedes (Jul 11, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> .... later I settled on "somewhere between $20 and $35" ....



Yes, I generally use under $30 as a rough rule-of-thumb, but I think a reasonable case can be made anywhere between $10 to $49. I do think $50 and up for the base flashlight (no accessories) is probably pushing the limits of a "budget light" label :shrug:



ChrisGarrett said:


> I’m now firmly in Emisar’s camp and my tan D4 v.2 should be here any day. $45 shipped for the SST-20 4K shipped and another $15 for a SS bezel, an extra tailcap with magnet, a pocket clip and an 18350 tan tube.
> 
> $60 for all that delivered.
> 
> Chris



I don't get many budget lights, and Emisar is bumping right up at the top of that range, but I have to agree that they provide a ton of value for their price point.

So ... my D4V2 quad-SST20 4000K (in sand finish) should be arriving next week.

Joining a D1, D1S, D1Svn, and D4.


----------



## xxo (Jul 11, 2019)

I think for most normal people $30 is a stretch for a flashlight (probably much more than they have ever spent on one before). I try to keep recommendations below $20 or so unless they will be using the light for their job or some critical role. Also for most people, Li Ions are not a viable option - something that can be run on AA's (or an AAA or 2 for small lights) is a huge plus.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 11, 2019)

xxo said:


> I think for most normal people $30 is a stretch for a flashlight (probably much more than they have ever spent on one before). I try to keep recommendations below $20 or so unless they will be using the light for their job or some critical role. Also for most people, Li Ions are not a viable option - something that can be run on AA's (or an AAA or 2 for small lights) is a huge plus.


I consider budget lights as those that get the job done at prices less than more expensive lights. In other words they save you money. With that in mind I have a $30 headlamp that does the job as well as $50-$80+ headlamps so I would consider it as a budget purchase.
Budget doesn't have to be the cheapest but it shouldn't be the most expensive for sure. 
As for my headlamp.... I truly needed the performance of lithium ion (18650) as others probably "need" certain features and performance in lights but are "budgeting" money to get what they need.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Life Gear lights are definitely budget friendly and very handy to have around. Kudos to Life Gear.



*+1 *on those.


----------



## LED Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

Well I've got a couple brand new "budget" lights on the way, most of my older lights from way back are doing budget duty but I thought I would give something brand new a chance to see what you can get under $20.00. The Convoy S2+ seems to get good feedback at what the average Joe would probably consider a good buy for what you get. So I hope I'm happy with the Convoy S2+ and I don't have too much for colored lights so I've got a blue and red on the way, NW tint.


----------



## NPL (Jul 14, 2019)

Def the Jetbeam jetu21a I got from Virence. Twisty UI and form factor, best tint and CRI make it hard to beat! 

Sent from my Pixel using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 14, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Yes, I generally use under $30 as a rough rule-of-thumb, but I think a reasonable case can be made anywhere between $10 to $49. I do think $50 and up for the base flashlight (no accessories) is probably pushing the limits of a "budget light" label :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! I'm here a year and a half after you, but I got a Fenix P1D back in '07, so I had a little taste of what modern flashlights were to become.

I have no monster lights, save for a SupFire M6, Option 2 from Richard at Mountain Electronics, but I have a smaller collection of boutique 18650 lights and below. Apart from Convoy (7 of them,) Emisar offers a lot of bang for the buck.

The downside to Emisar, is the same with Convoy, as one can't use two CR123As in a pinch and 18650s are the only option--save for depleted CR123As.

Still, for the money asked, I can't complain.

Hank is a known quantity in the flashlight game, so purchases are generally bulletproof.

Chris


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm partial to the BLF/TLF FW3A, however it's decidedly niche _(availability is presently iffy)_, has been subjected to random design changes, the tail switch design has not proven as robust as one might hope, and at a street price approaching $40 probably not quite _budget_.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 16, 2019)

idleprocess said:


> I'm partial to the BLF/TLF FW3A, however it's decidedly niche _(availability is presently iffy)_, has been subjected to random design changes, the tail switch design has not proven as robust as one might hope, and at a street price approaching $40 probably not quite _budget_.



Yeah, I’m following that light, but I’m passing on it in favor of the D4 v.2, but its got its own issues.

Chris


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 16, 2019)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Yeah, I’m following that light, but I’m passing on it in favor of the D4 v.2, but its got its own issues.
> 
> Chris


.
I waiting till they came out and watched and read, then a month ago I jumped on one, new, I found listed on IG. Think I paid $38 no taxes and free shipping. I have been EDC it for a month now: I must say, I am it is a impressive light. I am gonna go out on a limb and say it is the best "budget" rig I have ever owned. I probably own every BLF special going back for years. This one by far is the best. One way I would describe it, if you like HDS lights, in a way, this one is a poor mans HDS. They even use the same threads, body design is identical, fit and finish is wildly impressive for the price. Mine has Zero issues, and works as intended. The fact that it is the size of a CR123 HDS but holds a 18650 laptop pull is the most impressive fact! 
The rear tail switch takes some getting used to. I use the physical lock out when carrying it. Otherwise people will tell you there is a light on in you pocket, or your gonna have the dreaded HOT LEG syndrome! lol 
I have read most of the issues were in the first batches. FWIW: vn just got some Copper ones! They look spectacular, not sure that qualifies for Budget per se but you know! 
So in short, I highly recommend folks try it out.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 16, 2019)

Str8stroke said:


> .
> Mine has Zero issues, and works as intended.


Same, save for some _user-caused_ issues. But that rear e-switch connection isn't as robust as a typical mechanical tail switch that cuts power or a side switch at the head.



Str8stroke said:


> .
> The rear tail switch takes some getting used to. I use the physical lock out when carrying it.


This is extremely important, especially since it doesn't lock out as easily as the Emisars.


----------



## LED Monkey (Jul 30, 2019)

Well I did receive the 2 Convoy S2+ lights about a couple weeks ago from Mt.Electronics and I really must say they're quite nice, they feel solid, the switch feels good albeit it's a reverse clicky and I would prefer a forward clicky, a metal button but I think there is a rubber boot under the metal for water ingress prevention, the tint I find quite nice @ approx 5000K. The UI I'm not thrilled about with a 4 second on time memory, 1 sec would be better. But for just under $20. bucks these are very nice and I guess "budget light" is in the wallet of the beholder. I'll give them 2 thumbs up:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Jul 31, 2019)

My favorite budget light of 2019 so far has been my Streamlight Polytac X. One of the very few complete lights I bought this year.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 1, 2019)

Hard to believe some of the Streamlight brutes are in the budget category these days but I suppose the competition dictates that. 
While in a safety supply store not long ago I picked up an incan Twin Task (Realtree edition) that had dust all over the package. It's still in the package. It's kind of a budget priced cross between a G2 and A2 with a side switch. I also picked a 6 volt SOG Dark Energy light that was not budget priced. 
Other than a couple of updated Maglites and an Energizer keychain light that has been it for me so far this year.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 1, 2019)

Bykfixer-The Polytac X was $41.99 online which, to me, put it squarely in the budget camp. Yes, subjective, I know...


----------



## flatline (Aug 1, 2019)

How do you like the Polytac X clip? 

I really like the clip on the Polytac and was skeptical of the 2-way clip on the X when I saw it, but I'd love to hear that it's a good clip.

--flatline


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 1, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Hard to believe some of the Streamlight brutes are in the budget category these days but I suppose the competition dictates that.
> While in a safety supply store not long ago I picked up an incan Twin Task (Realtree edition) that had dust all over the package. It's still in the package. It's kind of a budget priced cross between a G2 and A2 with a side switch. I also picked a 6 volt SOG Dark Energy light that was not budget priced.
> Other than a couple of updated Maglites and an Energizer keychain light that has been it for me so far this year.



Kinda surprised to hear that a Safety store had one of those in Real Tree camo color. Dropping it turned off at certain sites would cause it to vanish. I'd be impressed if it was in a Limited Edition yellow or orange color. We have a Safety store just a few blocks away from my night shift job. The owner must be raking in millions of dollars from the on-going/never ending city construction at LaGuardia airport just a stone's throw away. :thumbsdow


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 1, 2019)

scout24 said:


> Bykfixer-The Polytac X was $41.99 online which, to me, put it squarely in the budget camp. Yes, subjective, I know...



You must be in the "around $40" camp. For me it's around $35. 

Mono, the store owner used to be a superintendent for a road building company. His wife started selling gear to construction workers like helmets, safety vests or other personal protective equipment. One year he got laid off so he began working for his wife. Along the way he had met plenty of people working for Ma Bell, local gas companies etc and soon they had contracts to supply those folks. 

I had not been in the place for a few years. I buy new gear closer to my home but his store is located on a project I keep records for. He sells flashlights now. Mostly Streamlight and Pelican. He said SOG lights sell well to individuals but the companies buy Streamlight and Pelican. 

When I asked to see the Twin Task he said "oh that one has a light bulb". "I have LED lights over there" pointing to a few models I already have. I did end up buying a SOG because it had a super deep (read throwey) reflector. By the time I left I had 3 new safety vests, a reflective baseball hat and a couple of nifty flashlights.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 1, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> ....By the time I left I had 3 new safety vests, a reflective baseball hat and a couple of nifty flashlights.



Sounds like a good haul. :thumbsup:

Personally, I'd put my limit at $30 for a budget light. 
(But again, that's just me.)


----------



## flatline (Aug 1, 2019)

maybe it's time for a poll...

If I'm recommending a light to someone else, I generally consider $20 to be "budget". If I'm purchasing for myself, $40.

But maybe I'm cheating.

--flatline


----------



## archimedes (Aug 1, 2019)

flatline said:


> maybe it's time for a poll...
> 
> If I'm recommending a light to someone else, I generally consider $20 to be "budget". If I'm purchasing for myself, $40 ....



I use $30 as the line


----------



## scout24 (Aug 1, 2019)

Flatline- From earlier: The clip on the Polytac X has served me well so far. It's made from fairly thick stock and hasn't given me much to worry about. I caught it on my seatbelt once, as I carry L/F pocket bezel down, and it tried taking me and the light with it when I tried getting out of the car. This opened the clip up a bit, but I squeezed it back shut with a pair of pliers. It didn't break or affect the light at all...

My personal "budget" cutoff is entirely dependent on the light. I don't consider a Pak-lite or Photon Freedom micro to be "budget" despite their cost. If I compare the Polytac X to a Malkoff MD2 with similar specs, the Polytac X is a budget light in the catagory that I think it belongs in. YMMV, and your criteria may make a lot more sense than mine... :kiss: :thinking: :shrug: :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 1, 2019)

I had always considered brand to determine a budget light or not. But at one point decided $35 a good number, price-wise. 

Energizer, Royovac and Ozark Trail in my mind would be a budget "brand". But if dollar value is applied a Maglite ML25 or a Streamlight MicroStream would be budget "priced" lights in my view.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 2, 2019)

Surefire Sidekick!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 2, 2019)

I bought four of those when they were down to $29.00. Gifted three, and broke out my soldering iron and stippled the heck out of #4...


----------



## Buck91 (Aug 9, 2019)

For well under $20 its hard to beat a Convoy S2+ with SST-20 but I don't consider any 18650 light "budget" due to the necessary battery and charger purchases. I think for a current production budget light its hard to beat the Sofirn C01 and C01S. The C01 offers a beautiful yuji emitter, LONG runtime and rock solid durability... though I guess technically it is no longer in production? The C01s takes that to the next level with an SST-20, well balanced optic and long running low wth rather bright high mode off a single AAA cell, though it is no longer potted as the C01 was.

Another hit in my book, though older, is the JaxMax E3. Its a single AA light with Nichia 219C emitter at approx $20 shipped. Make sure to go with the 4000k option as the 5700k nichia doesn't offer anywhere near the CRI one would expect.


----------



## Karbon22 (Aug 15, 2019)

Great value in the FW3A's imo


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2019)

xxo said:


> I forgot to mention the 3 AA Life Gear AR tech lights - these are great to stash in different places for emergencies! The flash light function is OK, but the lantern mode is really nice and it also has a red light and blinky modes, but you don't have to click through the modes to shut it off after it has been running for a few sec. Costco sells 'em in 3 packs for $18 currently.
> 
> https://www.lifegear.com/ar-tech-flashlight-lantern



Life Gear has a hand crank light at WalMart for $16. Modern day features allow it to charge your phone and rechargeable tech allows it to be charged. Flood or spot beam, FM radio and a siren. 












I hope we don't need it but if so it may end up being a favorite. 
Note Dorcy owns Life Gear.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 2, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Note Dorcy owns Life Gear.


Didn't know that. I did know Dorcy makes things for Rayovac and also Craftsman LED lights were made by Dorcy.
I'm not a fan of hand crank stuff myself as I figure it takes a ton of cranking to recover a phone battery to full however the FM radio option and power bank could be more useful especially if the FM radio has a stereo 1/8 jack output and digital tuner with presets.


----------



## LED Monkey (Sep 2, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Life Gear has a hand crank light at WalMart for $16. Modern day features allow it to charge your phone and rechargeable tech allows it to be charged. Flood or spot beam, FM radio and a siren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. fixer, just wondering if you've tried out your light/radio/siren and how well it works over all?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 2, 2019)

Sure did. A one minute crank gave me a choice between a floody light or spot light, a few minutes of FM radio and a siren that made one dog howl and another skeedadle. Then I plugged it into a wall charger and topped up the internal battery.

In a pinch it will do. But I wouldn't depend on it for taking on a mountain hike or other scenarios where it absolutely, positively has to work. It's just another nifty and inexpensive product by LifeGear that may make the difference in a good or bad outcome someday.


----------



## LED Monkey (Sep 2, 2019)

OK, cool. Sounds like something that wouldn't be a bad idea to have in the house, especially seeing the massive hurricane churning off the FL. coast right now.
The Bahamas are going to need a lot of help.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 2, 2019)

The specs


----------



## LED Monkey (Sep 3, 2019)

Buck91 said:


> For well under $20 its hard to beat a Convoy S2+ with SST-20 but I don't consider any 18650 light "budget" due to the necessary battery and charger purchases. I think for a current production budget light its hard to beat the Sofirn C01 and C01S. The C01 offers a beautiful yuji emitter, LONG runtime and rock solid durability... though I guess technically it is no longer in production? The C01s takes that to the next level with an SST-20, well balanced optic and long running low wth rather bright high mode off a single AAA cell, though it is no longer potted as the C01 was.
> 
> Another hit in my book, though older, is the JaxMax E3. Its a single AA light with Nichia 219C emitter at approx $20 shipped. Make sure to go with the 4000k option as the 5700k nichia doesn't offer anywhere near the CRI one would expect.


Yes the Convoy S2+ is what I would call very budget friendly especially for what you get and even more so because it does use a rechargeable 18650 battery @ around $6 bucks and I can get a single cell XTAR charger for $3~4 bucks. I'm using a batteries in the ones I have that are at least 4 years old and have been charged many times so the battery to me at least is very budget friendly.
To bad Sofern stopped potting the C01 , it looked like a very tough little light.


----------



## Random Dan (Sep 3, 2019)

FW3A by far. It is towards the higher end of the budget price range but it's one of the best EDC lights at any price IMO.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 4, 2019)

JAXMAN E2L Triple Warm White $35 shipped.
Great value and quality.


----------



## xxo (Sep 5, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Life Gear has a hand crank light at WalMart for $16. Modern day features allow it to charge your phone and rechargeable tech allows it to be charged. Flood or spot beam, FM radio and a siren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good for the $. I don't like crank lights, but this one might not be so bad with the USB charging option. How is the radio reception?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 5, 2019)

Well double x, it picks up strong stations fine. Being analog if you have a station at say 96.5 and another at 96.9 the stronger of the two will be the one you hear. No fancy gadgets to reject bleeding signals or reel in distant stations like a dedicated digital tuner does so don't expect miracles. Yet in a power out situation you will hear music or news.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Sep 5, 2019)

I have been loving my Fireflies PL47! Great 219B tint. I added a strong tailcap magnet. This has probably been my favorite work light ever. Serves this plumbing\ hvac tech very well! I'm planning on getting the generation 2 that was just released in the near future.


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Nov 3, 2019)

Jetusolis Ultra High CRI AAA EDC P9 5000K $28
Lumintop EDC18 3 x XP-L HI 5KK Green Bunny $37
Sofirn BLF Q8 XP-L HI 6KK $37 Sale
Sofirn C01S 95 CRI 4KK $11
Jaxman M8 XP-L HI 5KK $25


----------



## Repsol600rr (Nov 3, 2019)

I dont know if they are still doing it but I got an ml50 mag from lowes for $20 in the package with the clip as well as the color filters and anti roll bezel attachment. I broke an ml50 a few years ago. It was pretty heavy abuse as a helmet light going through fire fighter training and the mag didnt survive the bashing around and heat and water too well. But for reasonable normal uses I think this one will survive just fine. I ended up getting my first surefire g2 out of the exchange deal back when gander mountain was a thing and they had g2's. That used to be a budget champ itself round here.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 3, 2019)

My most used budget light this year has been a 2aa alluminum Energizer I bought in a grocery store for about 6 bucks. It's about 45 (probably) unregulated lumens with stated run time of some 16 hours. Don't know how or why but it has ended up on the coffee table I set near when home so it's quite often within arms reach. Other lights are nearby too but the Energizer gets the call more and more over time.


----------



## flatline (Nov 4, 2019)

I wonder if that's the same light I keep in the van. Google "ENML2AAS" to see the one I have although the results show wildly varying output and run time claims. The package mine came in said 50L with 22h runtime. The 50L seems about right, but I've never measured the run time.

I got it last year thinking it might be a good give-away light if I ever ran into someone in need. The output and run time seemed adequate to get someone through the night and it behaved just fine when I ran a set of batteries through it. Hopefully it's robust enough.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2019)

If that isn't the one, it's one just like it. If I recall correct something on the package indicated it was an 017 model. 

But yeah, for gifting you can feel pretty confident the non flashaholic, occasional user got a decent enough flashlight to not feel guilty in power outages while your home is lit by Malkoffs or other premium numbers.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 4, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> The C01 (warm) makes my list this year...


Got one coming. A C01S.


----------



## SubLGT (Nov 17, 2019)

The Emisar D4S-V2 quad Led, 26650, with Anduril UI. $50


----------



## Buck91 (Nov 17, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Got one coming. A C01S.




Great little light! I'm strongly holding out for the low-high version, though. MUCH better single AAA UI for me.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 19, 2019)

I really like the FW3 series lights and the Emisar D4v2 series lights.

Starting around $40, they're not quite budget range, but they are excellent lights.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 8, 2019)

Luckily a kind forum member sold me two Fenix E01 lights for standard budget prices. Still my personal favorite.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2019)

One I've found pretty handy lately and so I bought a few to gift this Christmas. 






Kinda like a modern doctor light but with better flood. Great inspection light, shadow buster or finding a crayon under the sofa. 
$5.99 at my local Food Lion


----------



## Alexlight (Dec 11, 2019)

Energizer Hardcase 2AA is a really nice budget variant of lights. I highly recommend it if you are lack of money.


----------



## stuart (Dec 12, 2019)

For $1 the current dollar store single AA isn't too bad. I've tried a few different dollar store lights out of curiosity but they typically have the rotary 3AAA battery. This is the first time I
I've seen a single AA. Was gonna post pics but can't do so. Its about 5 lumens with a head about the same diameter as the Malkoff houng dog. Throw type beam. It has a secondary "flood" function on the side that would be used if you stand the light bezel down.


----------



## xxo (Dec 12, 2019)

Alexlight said:


> Energizer Hardcase 2AA is a really nice budget variant of lights. I highly recommend it if you are lack of money.



The Hardcase is a great light. We had a thread on these a while back:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?461883-Energizer-Hardcase-300-Lumen-2AA


----------



## Yoshid1 (Dec 15, 2019)

My favorite is the Nicron N7. Single AA, but with a 14500 its for sure my favorite.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 16, 2019)

Judging by the overall number of posts, the FW3A is probably the most popular around here. Though, I'm not a fan of it. The budget light I'd recommend is still the same one over the past couple of years: the BLF A6. Simple, reliable, bright, and tough. Cheap, too!

Oh, and pretty nice tints, too.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 18, 2019)

Rofis MR50 for $24 is really nice for a budget light:
+ good UI
+ Extremely good type III hard anodize. Some of the best done anodizing I've seen on any light
+ Cool white tint, but not overly cool and not greenish.
+ good 2500 lumen output.
+ comes with very good 21700 cell.
+ Built-in charging circuit and can be used as a powerbank to charge other devices.
+ feels great in the hand with a nice rounded shape.
+ heatsinking with one-piece body seems pretty good.
+ in build quality of the light and accessories, it feels more like a $70 light than a $24 light.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 18, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Rofis MR50 for $24 is really nice for a budget light:
> + in build quality of the light and accessories, it feels more like a $70 light than a $24 light.


I don't see this light anywhere for sale for $24..... Ebay has it for $40 from China and everyone else has it for $55+


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 18, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I don't see this light anywhere for sale for $24..... Ebay has it for $40 from China and everyone else has it for $55+




It's currently on sale for $24 at Amazon. Free one-day delivery with Prime too!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 18, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> It's currently on sale for $24 at Amazon. Free one-day delivery with Prime too!



Thanks. I don't have prime. Looks like a few folks had problems with the light from the reviews. I wonder if there is a 18650 to 21700 adapter so I don't have to buy more 21700 batteries.


----------



## RedLED (Dec 18, 2019)

NEBO Big Larry 2!!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 19, 2019)

FW3A.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 21, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Rofis MR50 for $24 is really nice for a budget light:
> + good UI
> + Extremely good type III hard anodize. Some of the best done anodizing I've seen on any light
> + Cool white tint, but not overly cool and not greenish.
> ...




I will take your word on this! Actually, I just got a Rofis M70 and it is everything you just said, just a bit larger. I also bought another light that was supposed to use an 18650, but when I got it, needed a 21700. I was shopping for a good battery for it, and came across your post. I just ordered the MR50 and will get a great light and battery for just a bit more than a good battery by itself would have cost! Thanks!! :twothumbs


----------



## stuart (Dec 21, 2019)

Here’s the $1 light I mentioned earlier from the dollar store. Single AA. About 5 lumens but throwy.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2019)

Very cool Stuart. I'll look out for one of those. Putting out 5 lumens should sip on a cell and provide lots of runtime.
:twothumbs


----------



## Krom (Dec 28, 2019)

I picked up 10 Olight i3E EOS lights to give as gifts. Of course I kept one for my own pocket.


----------



## watt4 (Jan 5, 2020)

stuart said:


> Here’s the $1 light I mentioned earlier from the dollar store. Single AA. About 5 lumens but throwy.



Thanks for the tip. I tried one out with a partly depleted AA. It ran all night long and had more runtime left.


iirc, dollar tree has AA alkalines at 3 for $1. So, for less than $5 you could get three lights and three batteries. (cheap power outage kit)


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 23, 2020)

Monocrom said:


> Kinda surprised to hear that a Safety store had one of those in Real Tree camo color. Dropping it turned off at certain sites would cause it to vanish. I'd be impressed if it was in a Limited Edition yellow or orange color. We have a Safety store just a few blocks away from my night shift job. The owner must be raking in millions of dollars from the on-going/never ending city construction at LaGuardia airport just a stone's throw away. :thumbsdow



You talking about the store on 84th/Astoria Blvd? Next to a bagel joint? Saved my butt when I forgot boots


----------



## jrgold (Apr 23, 2020)

Sofirn sp40 headlamp. About $20-$30 depending on sales. Included protected 18650, quality head strap, usb charging, range of color temps you can choose from, also includes an 18350 tube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatline (Apr 28, 2020)

watt4 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I tried one out with a partly depleted AA. It ran all night long and had more runtime left.
> 
> 
> iirc, dollar tree has AA alkalines at 3 for $1. So, for less than $5 you could get three lights and three batteries. (cheap power outage kit)



I've been using one to consume all the old AA cells I'm afraid to use in my nicer lights. It really does run a long time on junk cells. If they still have some next time I'm at $Tree, perhaps I'll pick up a couple more.


----------



## watt4 (Apr 30, 2020)

have not seen them in the store recently. am glad I bought more than one. 


I think I will run one all night long tonight. I have some AAs from the recycle box at work.


----------



## flatline (Apr 30, 2020)

Once the stay at home order ends, I'll swing by $Tree to see if they have more of the AA lights. I also want to see if they restocked on lead holders...


----------

